# Soundstream Rubicon 404 RCA repair?



## nthe10s (Dec 18, 2012)

So someone unsuccessfully tried to thieve my system about 2 years back. I had a super nice Rubicon 404. Now I have a Rubicon 404 with a couple scratches and damaged RCAs.
The RCAs were bent over pretty far. The plastic inside of them has cracked and a piece fell out. I think they actually still work, but I don't really trust them.

Anyone know where I can get this fixed or get the parts to fix it?








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Chip shot
Parts + $25 and shipping


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I am also happy to hard wire a set of RCA's to the board so you don't have to fiddle with that non-sense again. Damn good ones 2.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have some of those....5.00 and I'll ship you one.

I can replace it for you (desolder and solder the new one) shipping is going to cost you more than the actual replacement cost though.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

TrickyRicky said:


> I have some of those....5.00 and I'll ship you one.
> 
> I can replace it for you (desolder and solder the new one) shipping is going to cost you more than the actual replacement cost though.


I would recommend these and litz signal carriers to take it to the board.

Large Image / Information if Available


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Either guys can get the job done well. If any one need SS rca's I have like 30 of them.
Westco, if you need one or two of them I can ship them to you all on my dime-just pm me.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> Either guys can get the job done well. If any one need SS rca's I have like 30 of them.
> Westco, if you need one or two of them I can ship them to you all on my dime-just pm me.


Very kind of you, I would like to buy a few from you. Especially if they are tiffany grade 

Need to give my wallet a rest. Tax season is around the corner and I get to pay business tax for the 1st time. >.<


----------



## nthe10s (Dec 18, 2012)

I need to replace both pairs of inputs. The side I took pics of is the worst. What would it cost to do both ? I'd like it to look factory if possible. I know my Reference amps have the tiffany? style. Not sure if the cover plate will work with that style either. The cover plate screws into the 2 sets of inputs, the outputs and the fuse holders. It also screws to the bottom plate so it may not be necessary to mount up to the RCAs.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

WestCo said:


> Very kind of you, I would like to buy a few from you. Especially if they are tiffany grade
> 
> Need to give my wallet a rest. Tax season is around the corner and I get to pay business tax for the 1st time. >.<


Not tiffany grade but gold plated. I will sent them to you with your package or I can send them tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

nthe10s said:


> I need to replace both pairs of inputs. The side I took pics of is the worst. What would it cost to do both ? I'd like it to look factory if possible. I know my Reference amps have the tiffany? style. Not sure if the cover plate will work with that style either. The cover plate screws into the 2 sets of inputs, the outputs and the fuse holders. It also screws to the bottom plate so it may not be necessary to mount up to the RCAs.


Just choose either trickyricky or westco for the replace/repair and if either of them need RCA jacks I will sent them on my dime. Its Christmas LOL


----------

